# My new beevac



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Got my new bee vac ready to go for this season, no more bulky hive bodies to drag around


----------



## CubeCove (Jan 6, 2015)

That looks pretty nice! Let us know how it performs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Where is the break zone??? That design has a complete cross flow keeping the bees in the turbulence of the vacuum constantly. There is no place for them to get out of it. Many will be held against the screen through the vacuum process, I believe the losses will be high!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

the air flow won't be that great. The fellar that originally designed it, claims great success with it and claims to hardly ever kill a bee.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm guessing you guys base these on cordless shop vacs? What models work? 

I use Milwaukee M12 tools, but their shop vacs are 18V and 28V, so I'd have to get a charger and batteries for anything I bought.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I share TenBears concern. That looks like a torture chamber to me. Seems like the bees would be continually sucked against the bottom bucket screen inside. I think I would rather "drag around bulky hive bodies" as you say using a Bushkill vac rather than subjecting bees to that thing.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Phoebee said:


> I'm guessing you guys base these on cordless shop vacs? What models work?
> 
> I use Milwaukee M12 tools, but their shop vacs are 18V and 28V, so I'd have to get a charger and batteries for anything I bought.



it's a bucket head vac 120 v ac


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> I share TenBears concern. That looks like a torture chamber to me. Seems like the bees would be continually sucked against the bottom bucket screen inside. I think I would rather "drag around bulky hive bodies" as you say using a Bushkill vac rather than subjecting bees to that thing.


they won't be stuck to the screen anymore than they would in a bushkill, and probably less, Air will not only flow through the bottom, but through the 3 side windows as well


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I think it will work, but you may need a valve to adjust vacuum. There may be one and I just don't see it.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

shannonswyatt said:


> I think it will work, but you may need a valve to adjust vacuum. There may be one and I just don't see it.


I have one that pops in the original inlet, it's not pictured.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

It will work if you adjust the air intake and put a valve on it.
Put the bucket on a dolly to wheel it around would be nice.
Some testing too before putting it to the actual use.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Harley Craig said:


> they won't be stuck to the screen anymore than they would in a bushkill, and probably less, Air will not only flow through the bottom, but through the 3 side windows as well


Really? Have you used it yet? Have you ever used a Bushkill? The suction motor in your contraption is far closer to the screen than a Bushkill. There is no break zone from the suction like there is a Bushkill.

I see by your profile you have 0 years beekeeping? Have many vacs do you have under your belt if you're just a beginner? 

I don't think you know what you're talking about. Do some homework before you write a response like that.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Charlie, you are out of line. Especially for a person in your position (Vice President, San Francisco Beekeepers Association)

HC..... I'm sure you will test the contraption first. One thing I will add is that the camo will get quite warm maybe even hot on a sunny day when using it outdoors.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Charlie, you are out of line. Especially for a person in your position (Vice President, San Francisco Beekeepers Association)
> 
> HC..... I'm sure you will test the contraption first. One thing I will add is that the camo will get quite warm maybe even hot on a sunny day when using it outdoors.


Thank you, and yes I will obviously test it out first and will have the old bulky bushkill style vac on standby just in case. I had thought about the overheating, that is why I used white catch bucket with white screen. The very second you hit the kill switch ya just lift the catch bucket out so there is no need to keep the vac running to keep them from over heating like my old bee vac requires.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

For those still worried about this design, Below is a follow up review from " moots " the guy who originally designed this vac after it's first season of use.




"I've used the bee-vac to vacuum up 5 swarms this season, to the best of my memory. I can honestly say, I don't think I've had 5 dead bees total. I've been super pleased with the way the vacuum has worked and attribute the low mortality rate to following a few basic bee vac rules. 

First, I keep the suction very low. Second, I never leave the catch container in the vac without running the vac to keep the air flow moving. Third, as Bud suggested, I put my catch container on the front seat with the A/C cranked for the ride home to keep them as cool as possible.

And forth....I get them hived ASAP! "


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Before I comment, let me point out my total lack of experience in this area.
I have never done a cut out, or seen any thing but pictures of Bee Vacs.
With that out of the way, when I was a newer beekeeper, I thought about making one. the idea of vacuuming them into their destination box seemed really attractive to me, I dreamed up all kinds of "skid pad " landing zones, etc, suction adjusters for the top/ vacuum holder board, etc.
The one thing that really stopped me was the hose. the corrugated hoses look like they would beat the wings off any bee unfortunate enough get sucked in. so maybe a slicker, even if less flexible hose?
the idea of putting this on a back pack frame & going up a ladder way shortens the hose issue.
IF i ever pursue this ( probably not while I have a day job  ) I think I would modify my original plan to either a nuc box made of corrugated plastic, or maybe glued up from styro foam. with a screen top, we could still leave them in the box til things settled down. And I could mount on back pack.
With it behind you, it would be hard to monitor if you needed to adjust flow.
a shoulder strap might work better, at least at first.
while you are making your box, would it be worth adding a plexiglass window?
this seeds a bunch of ideas. HC, if you modify this design as you use it, please keep us updated. thanks .. CE


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Charlie, you are out of line. Especially for a person in your position (Vice President, San Francisco Beekeepers)


I think it's out of line to use that on honeybees. When I see something that could harm them, I say something.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> I think it's out of line to use that on honeybees. When I see something that could harm them, I say something.


Charlie...in this politically correct era you can not just speak your mind. On the internet people are very sensitive and get offended easily. Your comments must be dressed in wedding gown voile, have violin and harp music soothingly playing in the background with perfume wafting through the air while angels with soft fingers rub the readers shoulders. 

Last week a gal in my club was demanding from our package supplier that he give us a discount because we were ordering a measly 100 packages. I asked why she thought we deserved a discount as a new and small customer. Other women in the club denounced me as an "Old Rooster" for asking that question of her. They did not answer the question. 

You and I are just unsophisticated Old Roosters and should just quit our crowing and keep busy in the back of the barnyard fertilizing chickens young and old. Let the Newbees learn from their mistakes like we did. Our sage advice is usually unappreciated however sensitively we phrase it.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

But, but ... you two couldn't be old roosters. Old roosters eat bees.

I'm just watching over here, knowing that plug-in shop vacs tend to be very strong, suspecting that rechargable shop vacs are wimps, and wondering if a wimp might serve in this application. 

My mentor does swarm calls, and owns a shop vac, but my experience with him so far is that he didn't bring it because his car is always too full, and in any case there was no place to plug it in. Thus, I've always wanted something easy to grab and go that does not need an extension cord.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Phoebee said:


> Thus, I've always wanted something easy to grab and go that does not need an extension cord.


I have a 100' extension cord and usually there's a neighbor willing to let me use their juice. Last year I strung a 100' and a 50' together crossing a street to get power. I did have an 18v DeWalt cordless that I drilled a hole through and inserted an air valve. It worked great but the batteries die pretty quickly and then you need juice to recharge them.

That's what I'm working on now is to come up with a cordless that's safe and also has a good run time.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Charlie...in this politically correct era you can not just speak your mind. On the internet people are very sensitive and get offended easily. Your comments must be dressed in wedding gown voile, have violin and harp music soothingly playing in the background with perfume wafting through the air while angels with soft fingers rub the readers shoulders.
> 
> Last week a gal in my club was demanding from our package supplier that he give us a discount because we were ordering a measly 100 packages. I asked why she thought we deserved a discount as a new and small customer. Other women in the club denounced me as an "Old Rooster" for asking that question of her. They did not answer the question.
> 
> You and I are just unsophisticated Old Roosters and should just quit our crowing and keep busy in the back of the barnyard fertilizing chickens young and old. Let the Newbees learn from their mistakes like we did. Our sage advice is usually unappreciated however sensitively we phrase it.


Heck after all these years I'm still learning something near bout everyday.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Charlie...in this politically correct era you can not just speak your mind. On the internet people are very sensitive and get offended easily. Your comments must be dressed in wedding gown voile, have violin and harp music soothingly playing in the background with perfume wafting through the air while angels with soft fingers rub the readers shoulders.
> 
> Last week a gal in my club was demanding from our package supplier that he give us a discount because we were ordering a measly 100 packages. I asked why she thought we deserved a discount as a new and small customer. Other women in the club denounced me as an "Old Rooster" for asking that question of her. They did not answer the question.
> 
> You and I are just unsophisticated Old Roosters and should just quit our crowing and keep busy in the back of the barnyard fertilizing chickens young and old. Let the Newbees learn from their mistakes like we did. Our sage advice is usually unappreciated however sensitively we phrase it.



I could care less if anything is sugar coated, I have thick skin But who should I listen to whether or not this thing will work? some random dude that has never used one like it and thinks " it looks like a torcher chamber" and is not smart enough to figure out that just because my profile says zero yrs beekeeping experience that it is gospel and is somehow relevant..... or some random dude that shared his design..... then later came back and gave a review of how well it worked? Sorry, but I'm going with the guy that has actually experienced using the item as apposed to a keyboard commando basing his opinions off of feelings.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is similar to the vac I borrowed, except the inner bucket had 1/16 holes drilled all in it on the sides and bottom. With SO much flow area that this vac has, it might just be easier on the bees than the one I used, as long as the flow is regulated. I lost about 2-3 hundred bees out of 20,000 or so. I don't know if that is high or low but that's not a lot in the big scheme of things.

If it were mine, I'd be tempted to close off the bottom of the bucket. You have plenty of area for flow on the sides, and bees could drop to the bottom out of the wind totally.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

rweaver7777 said:


> This is similar to the vac I borrowed, except the inner bucket had 1/16 holes drilled all in it on the sides and bottom. With SO much flow area that this vac has, it might just be easier on the bees than the one I used, as long as the flow is regulated. I lost about 2-3 hundred bees out of 20,000 or so. I don't know if that is high or low but that's not a lot in the big scheme of things.
> 
> If it were mine, I'd be tempted to close off the bottom of the bucket. You have plenty of area for flow on the sides, and bees could drop to the bottom out of the wind totally.



right I haven't measured but there is a lot of surface area for flow. It's all about proper flow, and that goes for any vac. The first time I used a buskill style vac I killed a few POUNDS of bees till I figured it out. Where people have faild with bucket vacs in the past is they run them vertical and with the slick sides the bees have nothing to grab on to to spread out and stay piled in the bottom. The entire surface is screened in this bucket, not just the windows. Bees will be able to crawl all over this thing, spread out and do pretty much anything they want to do. The velocity inside the bucket will be very low as the motor is low volume to begin with. From talking to people that use vacs like this the number one complaint is it's almost too slow


----------



## mhpsau (Jan 27, 2015)

Charlie B said:


> I think it's out of line to use that on honeybees. When I see something that could harm them, I say something.


And you are working on one of your own? That makes sense:no:


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Charlie...in this politically correct era you can not just speak your mind. On the internet people are very sensitive and get offended easily. Your comments must be dressed in wedding gown voile, have violin and harp music soothingly playing in the background with perfume wafting through the air while angels with soft fingers rub the readers shoulders.
> 
> Last week a gal in my club was demanding from our package supplier that he give us a discount because we were ordering a measly 100 packages. I asked why she thought we deserved a discount as a new and small customer. Other women in the club denounced me as an "Old Rooster" for asking that question of her. They did not answer the question.
> 
> You and I are just unsophisticated Old Roosters and should just quit our crowing and keep busy in the back of the barnyard fertilizing chickens young and old. Let the Newbees learn from their mistakes like we did. Our sage advice is usually unappreciated however sensitively we phrase it.


A little extreme to the opposite side of the spectrum OF. lol Although you would make a great book writer. I'd buy one for sure. You have a great imagination for an OLD ROOSTER.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

up date....... vacuumed my first swarm today, it was about a 5 lb swarm intertwined in a bunch of 4 in hoses on a rack. i This thing worked Wonderfully as far as bee care goes, the only downfall was the motor was weak so I had to run all bypass vents completely closed and they were still clogging the hose if I went too fast, so it was a very slow process, took about an hour to vac up a 5 lb swarm and I also had to trim my hose shorter. I think I will replace the pool hose with a clear vinyl one so I can see when it's getting clogged and stop to work them in. Only about 4 dead bees on the bottom of it when I got them home just prior to hiving. Another note, anything bigger than about a 5 lb swarm and I'll need a second bucket.


----------



## strummer (Apr 9, 2015)

I built the same set up,works like a champ. The guy mentoring me uses the same set up and have used it on 100's of cutouts with no problems.


----------



## strummer (Apr 9, 2015)

Where did you get the plastic you have in your buckets? i used hardware cloth. Would rather use the plastic you used.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Walmart in the craft isle it's used for cross stitch it lines the entire bucket so they can walk and cluster / spread out however they see fit and its plastic welded in using a heat fun and old screw driver. Does yours go slow or do you have a bigger vac?


----------



## strummer (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine is nice and gentle on the bees . It's a bucket head vac from lowes . I'm going to change mine from the hardware cloth . Mine lines the entire bucket so they can crawl around .


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Harley your device should work real good.One person says the bees will fall to the bottom against the screen but that person doesnt see that it works lying down like you have it.Bees wont be falling to the bottom against the screen.Another says its a torture chamber with all the wind blowing against at the screen but here you are sucking them down the hose but the bottom of your buck where your screen is is wide open.Air going from what looks like a 1 1/2" hose to a 9" opening on the screened end the velocity drops way way way down.Now the only part I see wrong would be that hose.That thing might beat up some bees.Change it to a smooth hose and you have a good device.I know what the hose will do to them! Been there,done that!!!! Now change you hose and go catch us some bees!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I think you're referring to me snapper. If Harley says he used it and only had 4 dead bees, then I will take him at his word and admit I was wrong. I apologize for being harsh in my post as well. I'm glad it's working for you Harley and happy be catching!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

strummer said:


> Mine is nice and gentle on the bees . It's a bucket head vac from lowes . I'm going to change mine from the hardware cloth . Mine lines the entire bucket so they can crawl around .


Speaking of bucket vacs from Lowes, I found the sweet spot that's perfect for vacuuming bees. I drilled two 1 1/4 inch holes in the top of the vac, attached 8" hardware cloth. No more adjusting with valves or bucket in a bucket twisting. I've used it a lot this season never needing any adjustment at all.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Charlie it takes a big man to admit they were wrong I respect that , show us some more pics of your setup I'd like to know how you transport them etc


----------



## strummer (Apr 9, 2015)

This is how I do mine


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Here's the entire set up.








































After vacing the bees, I place the ventilated lid(s) on the bucket(s) and transport them back to a beeyard. I then place the transition bottom board on a hive stand over the bucket with an empty brood box with drawn comb. It only takes a couple of hours for them to all migrate up to the comb. Then I place the brood box onto a regular bottom, add the top and they're good to go. The next day, I check for eggs or a queen.

I took all the bucket handles off all my bee buckets and added shoulder straps for going up and down ladders. I also glued soft thick carpet on the bottom of each bee bucket for a soft landing.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I put a sholder strap on mine as well, makes it nice. I checked my swarm today and they have started pulling their 10th frame in a medium long lang and it is chock full of eggs and even some larva so I got the queen!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I might have to make me one of these bucket vac designs. I made one with a box fitting over 10 frame deep then plywood bottom. But buckets seem so much easier. And can swap buckets out if needed compared to undoing ratchet straps etc.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> I might have to make me one of these bucket vac designs. I made one with a box fitting over 10 frame deep then plywood bottom. But buckets seem so much easier. And can swap buckets out if needed compared to undoing ratchet straps etc.


that is what I love about mine, it's not shown in the pic, because I added it later, but my catch bucket has a cap hanging from a string. When the cage is full, pull the bucket pull the hose and place the cap, pop hose on new catch bucket and continue on your way. No undoing straps or anything, it just slides out.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I usually use the bucket vac for swarms that I'm not able to tap and drop into a box. I use the Bushkill vac for cutouts.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Why the difference ? Because you can stack more boxes on the bushkill?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Harley Craig said:


> Why the difference ? Because you can stack more boxes on the bushkill?


Exactly. Usually cutouts involve huge colonies vs. swarms which are half a colony. You can stack two deeps to meet the capacity you need. If you're on a ladder, it's nice to have the vac stable on the ground where all you have to handle is the vac hose and your tools.


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm doing my first cut out tomorrow, and I am going to use this design. The cost and time seem a little less than the other designs I was looking at. I forgot about the pipe fitting on the lid, though. I figure just pull the hose out and tape a piece of netting over the hole. I'll let you guys know how it works out for me.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

awesome let us know.... and remember go slow as it's almost too gentle on the bees I got in a hurry and plugged my hose a couple of times.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> Exactly. Usually cutouts involve huge colonies vs. swarms which are half a colony. You can stack two deeps to meet the capacity you need. If you're on a ladder, it's nice to have the vac stable on the ground where all you have to handle is the vac hose and your tools.


being on a ladder is why I wanted a light weight one with a shoulder strap. seemed like when I used a bushkill style I would run out of hose and have to try to lift the vac up higher and balance it on something. When I use a vac for a cutout, I don't bring it out untill all but the last little piece of comb is gone so there is usually only a pound or two left, the rest get transfered with the comb and shook into the box. I think on my next one, I will take a drawn comb with me, and clean out all the comb and attach the frame with drawn comb where it was to collect the stragglers, then just lift the frame with the cluster and set into the box, my goal is to not need a vac on a cutout, but I know that sometimes you just can't avoid it.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Harley,

I use a 30' swimming pool hose for higher areas. I have a belt hook I stole from another tool attached to one end of the hose. This way I can hook it on my belt or a ladder rung and use my skills saw, grinder or whatever tools I need without any incumberance. 

For lower areas, I use two 8' vac hoses with a coupling to attach them with. I duct tape the hoses to the couplings to insure they don't come apart on me in the middle of the cutout.
That's not much fun!


----------



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

I moved my removal to next weekend. I wouldn't be able to start until 2 pm today, and I got an extremely painful, very swollen hornet sting yesterday. My arm is swollen from my elbow to my wrist. I am more allergic every year to wasps, yellow jackets, etc. I think it's time to invest in an epi-pen.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I like my bushkill but that looks promising.


----------

